# EDITTING QUOTES IN MY SIGGIE



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2014)

How do I edit the quote in my Signature? Every time I try it, this pops up...

"The following errors occurred with your submission
Your signature cannot be longer than 1000 characters including BB code markup."

Thanks in advance for the assistance.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2014)

Geo, are all the GB icons in your siggie seperate pictures ?

if so what i did was turn all mine into 1 image then this allowed me to edit my own siggie again as the seperate icon were using up all the characters allowed.

i am off work after today so will put all your icons onto 1 image for you so you can replace all the seperate ones in the next couple of days if you wish ?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep , this is a way you may fallow. Or send me the sentence and I'll change it for you.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2014)

Many thanks Wojtek and thank you for the offer Karl

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2014)

Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2014)

While your at it Wurger,
Can you stick this in for him?
A little more organized..................


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)

George needs help........who knew?


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2014)

nice one Bill, beat me to it !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't even know how to add a quote !


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I don't even know how to add a quote !



Might be a good quote for Terry. Thank you Bill and Wojtek for setting things up.

Geo

_EDIT:_ Just noticed, Post #5000, yay me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> _EDIT:_ Just noticed, Post #5000, yay me.


Oops...too late, that was 5,001, ya' missed the free drinks by one too many!

Gotta wait 'til 10,000 now!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2014)




----------

